# Pizza night - wednesday 17th feb 2010 (Food experiment)



## bev (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to pizza night! ***FoodExperiment***

Choose to make your own, order take-away or frozen.

Please can you tell us the carb count of the pizza.
Also, can you say whether you had a desert or not so we can make a proper comparison.
The ingredients used i.e. tomato puree etc...

Pre-meal level
1 x hour level
2 x hour level
3 x hour level
4 x hour level
5 x hour level
6 x hour level

I have give the option of 6 hours as it can take this long or longer for some people to digest. If you are going very high and want to correct - please let us know how much correction and what your levels were at correction.

If there are any 'pumpers' wanting to take part - dont be shy - join in!
Everyone is welcome - just bring yourself and your pizza and your results!
For those on MDI can you please detail how many injections and over what period of time.
Please only use this thread for posting results so we can keep it 'clean' for future reference - thanks.

Enjoy!Bev


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2010)

Tesco margherita pizza.

102 carbs.

Have done a 40/60 dual wave over 5 hours and gave 1 unit correction.
Ratio : 1/16 so total of 6.35 - 2.55 up front - the rest over 5 hours.
pre-meal - 12 (temp basal turned off dual wave!)
1 x hour - 8.9
2 x hour - 8
3 x hour - 8
4 x hour - 7.9
5 x hour - 4.9 (gave apple juice)

Quite pleased with that as started on a high level!


Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

made my own ingredients as follows

napolina thin crust base
napolina tomato base sauce
1 handful of grated chedder cheese
2 slices of ham wripped into peices(tesco best)
1 red pepper
8 peices of tescos own sliced pepporoni.

pre meal- 8.5
1x hour -13.5 (shrieks)
2 x hour-blimey not good 15.4-i usually only do first 2 hours but because this is the worse results so far im doin 3 hrs.
3 x hour-15.4
not impressed but done it now , shall watch out in future knew this might be the dodgiest one yet but hay ho you live and learn


----------



## aymes (Feb 17, 2010)

Sainsburys garlic chicken pizza, had 3/4s which the box said was 60g carbs. If I'd been presented it without the box though I'd have guessed 80g so split the difference and went for 70g!
Started on 10.4 (didn't inject for a mocha this pm) so the pizza worked out at 10.5 units by my evening ratio plus 1.5 units correction, total dose of 12 units, injected in one go at the start of my meal.

Start: 10.4
1hr: 11.6
2hr: 6.3
3hr: 7.2
4hr: 6.1
5hr: 5.4

Very surprised at that, but pleased of course. Usually I'd be happy going to bed on the 5.4 5hrs after my novorapid but have an early start in the morning so really don't want to wake up with a hypo in a few hours so I think it might be snack time. Probably won't post morning reading then as it won't mean much to the pizza experiment.


----------



## twinnie (Feb 17, 2010)

asda veggie pizza 60g and a couple of oven cooked chips 20g total 80g 
5 units of humanlog{on set amounts at the moment}
start -9.0 {not the best start }
1 hr -9.3
2hr-6.5 {really shocked but pleased}
3hr-5.7{yippee}
4hr-4.9 
really happy with my numbers thought i would be sky high had a piece of toast then bed


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pre meal bloods are 7.8 mmol/L

Fifteen units of Novorapid taken, Levemir jab at 2000. Let's rock!

One hour after I'm at 6.5 mmol/L.

Two hours after I'm at 4.3 mmol/L. Time to finish the beer and have a sweet cup of tea to stop me hypoing.

Three hours after I'm at 8.5 mmol/L. Thank you cup of sweet tea.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 17, 2010)

Tesco Ham &  Pineapple with potato wedges and salad

94gcarbs
47 units Novorapid in one go at start of meal.

8.7 Pre Meal
10.8 One Hour after.
11.2 (pancakes half hour ago with 30 units of insulin) Two hours after
11.9 Three Hours after  two units correction
9.4   yaaaaayy!!! Four Hours after
4.3 Five Hours after. Going to have something sugary as it dropped really quickly and as im going to bed soon
9.8   

I'm happy with that apart from having the symptoms of a hypo at midnight but I'll survive.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

Goodfella's Delicia Pepperoni Pizza from Co-op (?1.29 - bargain!)

100g carbs + 20g chocolate biscuit after.

Insulin 14 units Novorapid, split into two doses, first 8 units before eating, remaining 6 units 1 hour later (never tried splitting dose before so should be interesting!)

Before = 3.9 mmol/l
+1 hour = 8.7 mmol/l (I took my remaining 6 units of NR)
+2 hour = 9.7 mmol/l
+3 hour = 6.2 mmol/l
+4 hour = 5.8 mmol/l
+5 hour = 5.2 mmol/l

Happy enough with that! I wonder what would have happened if I hadn't split my novorapid? Anything? No 6 hour test, as I'll be in bed before then and not waking up for it!

Woke this morning to 5.3!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 18, 2010)

I had Topps meat lovers, so peparoni, meatballs, spicey beef and ham toppings. I had 4 slices which i estimated at 80g carbs, so gave 4 units up front.

per meal 6.3
1 hour later  10.1
3 hours later 8.7 

then I fell asleep so didin't test again, woke up to 6.1, so I am pretty happy with that.


----------



## Mand (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pizza test results*

Hi Bev and all

My son had Sainsbury's pizza for tea last night. 
(Pizza base, tomato sauce, ham, pinapple and cheese)
31.7 per 100g carb

Pre-meal blood 6.9

Bolused 8.9 of insulin for pizza

1 hr later = 4.8
2hr later = 3.5 (gave 100ml apple juice as felt hypo)
3 hr later = 9 (did not give a correction as wanted to see if continued to rise)
4 hr later = 9.5 (did not give a correction as wanted to see if still rising)
5 hr later = 8.5 (did not give correction as it was almost mignight and thought
                      this an ok number to go through the night on)
Woke this morning on 11.5

My thoughts on above
Went low to start with due to insulin peaking before pizza digested? But was surprised he did not go higher than 9.5 later.
Was the 11.5 this morning due to him rising even more due to the pizza after midnight? Although i cant imagine so as he had clearly began to come down. Or just one of those things?  he does occassionally wake up on a higher than expected number.

I presume a dual wave would be good next time he has pizza to stop the low? But what ratio?

*Your thoughts?*
What do you think? Any advice/thoughts would be very welcome.

Mand x


----------



## randomange (Feb 18, 2010)

We went out for dinner, so I ended up eating considerably more than the rest of you have! 

I had potato wedges, garlic bread and half of a large meat feat pizza from pizza hut, plus some barbecue sauce, which came to a whopping 250g of carb! 

I told the pump I had 300g carb, because I usually have to add 20-25% extra for fatty meals like this.  Including a negative correction to bring me up to 6 mmol, this came to 36 units of insulin, which I did as a 50/50 over 5 hours. 

Before dinner:  4
2 hr after:  4.6
3 hr after: 6.4
4 hr after: 11.3
5 hr after: 12.8
6 hr after: 13.5 corrected 1.05 units (pump suggestion)
7 hr after: 14.9 corrected another 2.25 units (pump suggestion)
Next morning (13 hr after): 15.9 corrected 4.85 units

So, that was interesting...


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah I woke up at 4:30 am with a blood of 18.3 mmol/L and had a half dozen units for correction. Three hours later at breakfast my blood was 10.9. I haven't really moved from around the ten mark today as my basal is still raising issues, well, my bloods more precisely.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Ordered two large pizzas, a Gringo and a farmhouse, not all for me! I was tempted to consider a split dose, but I'm not, I'm going to inject all upfront, and test ever hour only issue is I have the taste for beer sorry wnie now ce soir!

Estimated carbs 180grams
Novorapid injected 10 units all after about half of the munch

Pre meal (post 1 beer, but now moved onto vino rosso!) --> 5.4
1hour 3.7 (hmm not the best so munched 16grams of glucos tabs, as on the wine don't fancy a go at shakey stevens tonight)
2hour 5.3 (So at this rate i'll be high as a kite whilst in noddy land!)
3 hour 9.7 (should have split it!)
4 hour 12.3 (not gonna correct, hoping the wine factor will sort me out!)


morning 10.9

Conclusion, wine doesn't always work!! I think I underestimated the amount of carbs, as I help wifey with hers, I'm not going to play with ratios at the mo, I think next time (there will be a next time!) I will take less than half after eating then the rest an hour or 90mins later.

Thanks for doing this peeps 

Over & Out Rossi


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoops, I joined in a bit late as I had a pizza last night, so thought I may as well add my results.... I had half a pepperoni pizza from sainsbury's, half a garlic bread and a large cookie (Friday nights are treat night!), total carbs 140g. I normally take 1.2u:10g for pizza, so that would be 17u. 

Starting BG: 10.4 (not quite sure why). Took 11u NR
After 1 hour 11.1, took the remaining 6u plus 1u correction for being high to start with
After 2 hours: 7.0
After three hours: 3.4 Ate 4 glucotabs and went to bed feeling full...
This morning 10.6.

I think I need to wait til 2 hours after eating for the 2nd part of the NR, pizza seems to take ages to digest. I'm impressed with other peoples' results though, it's interesting to see what other people do!


----------

